

Is Anyone Listening on Twitter? - fezzl
http://blog.zuupy.com/is-anyone-listening-on-twitter

======
knowtheory
1) yes there are people listening on twitter. 2) they organize themselves into
communities. 3) If you are interested in a community it is possible to
participate in the community and get responses from interesting people.

If you are trying to tweet people who don't reply, Twitter seems like talking
into a black hole.

If you do not belong to a community, you don't find tweets from actual people
(who reply to tweets).

If you are not interested in any community, you won't find a peer group to
communicate with.

What i'd be interested in building (or seeing someone build) is a service that
indicates the % likelihood that a particular person will respond to @messages
to them.

